# HEATED TANKS?



## Kathy Lewis/Julie Bretz (Oct 15, 2017)

DOES THE 2006 COACHMENT SE CROSS COUNTRY 372DS COME EQUIPPED WITH HEATED HOLDING TANKS? DOES ANYONE KNOW?


----------

